# How to produce dove mice?



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Do you need a dove mouse/two mice with the recessive genes to have doves pop up in a litter or could you breed a black mouse to a red eyed one? I know this is a silly question, but I've been curious. Thanks


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

There is technically no red eye (probably anyway, if there is its exceedingly rare) in mice

Dove is pink eyed black (a/a p/p) so you can get it from breeding two mice that either are pink eyed or carry pink eyed gene (or a carrier x dove).

The black would have to carry pink eye in the pairing you asked about for you to get dove though


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

This is an old post but I've finally got a dove mouse. I'm borrowing her from my sister's friend who was gracious enough to lend me her for the next couple months (with pick of the litter and a Siamese mouse of mine). Still confused on genetics so I'm back here. I have a Siamese buck, could I breed her to him and get anything that at least will have the potentiality to carry dove? She's also pied, suggesting that I can get carriers from this litter, would I be able to get self dove?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Personally I would never mix Siamese and Dove, especially if you're trying to breed show standard mice, or in any way are interested in keeping the colours proper. Dove is a pink eyed black, as mentioned above, and pink eyed mixed with c-dilution is a mess. Pink eyed (pp) c-diluted mice will be white and will not be distinguishable from proper PEW (pink eyed white, cc). That said, the pairing will likely produce 100% black that all carry Siamese, p and pied.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Okay thanks for the tip. I have a black buck that might carry red eyes. If he doesn't, would breeding the kits back together produce dove since they'd carry it (maybe?) from the mother? Sorry it's just taking me awhile to wrap my head around.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

A black buck is definitely your best option, no matter if he carries p or not. If he does, half the babies will be Dove (in theory; mice don't study genetics and don't care about statistics). If he does not, all the babies will carry p and be able to produce Dove babies.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks so much!


----------

